

The vanishing began at night, frightened families packed after hearing the news - babakian
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/04/us/after-ruling-hispanics-flee-an-alabama-town.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
rick888
I feel bad for these families, but nothing really has changed. The officers
are just enforcing existing immigration laws. There are legal ways of getting
into the US and more immigrants should use this route in the future or suffer
the consequences of getting booted out of the country.

In most other countries in the world, the same thing will happen.

~~~
sixtofour
I wonder why those legal ways are not more used?

